# John Deere Engine Works in Waterloo Produces Its One-Millionth Engine



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere Engine Works in Waterloo Produces Its One-Millionth Engine


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd sure like to have a 9996! :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think Deere could sell another million engines if Ford or GM offered their 6068H as an optional engine for a John Deere Pickup. :thumbsup: With 275 hp and 756 ft./lbs. of torque, it would make a real nice pickup engine. I believe that would be a REALLY expensive option though. 

PowerTech Plus 6.8L Engine


----------

